# Where to get my dream saddle?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, I'm saving up money for a new saddle. My price range is about $2000.
I'm looking for a really nice quality reiner, semi quarter horse bars to fit my narrow gelding, square skirts, rough out hard seat, and silver edges. Preferably a darker leather with nice tooling. I found a picture of one that is to DIE for, but I can't figure out the brand of it for the life of me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

A used Dale Chavez? I know nothign about reining saddles.

Dale Chavez Company Inc. Show Saddles, Roping Saddles and Reining Saddles.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I absolutely adore my continental! It is the most comfortable saddle I have ever owned, and it looks great. They will build one to your specifications which is really nice. I got one with shortened skirts for my short-backed mare. They start at 2,000 and go up from there, but they were able to work with me a pit on the price when I told them my budget. It's a good quality product and all of their saddles are hand made.

Here's one that looks kind of like what you're describing... I think:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How about post the picture you found lol and maybe we can help with the brand name. Or can you not remeber the name to find the picture?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh here's a link to their website if you're interested: Continental Saddlery C.S. The Reining Authority

They also have a facebook page where they list the specials they have going on, if you want to look them up. They were super friendly and helpful when I talked to them, and all of their saddles have 5 star reviews on horsetackreview.com


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

custom reining saddle - Google Search

Hopefully this link will work I really like it, except for the slick seat...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Never mind it doesn't work XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here we go
Looks like I found the brand, but not the price:/ probably be wayyyyy out of my price range I am sure :/
http://www.elitesaddles.com/images/SADDLES-WEB/Legacy_RCHSaddle.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats a booty-ful saddle!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WoW Ink!!! 

That saddle turned out nice! I love the pointed square skirts...jealous.

Mango, I was going to suggest you talk to Ink I knew she ordered one and I have heard great things about Continental. I know some trainers that have them, and one I worked for even has her own saddle named after her.

You can also find a used Bob's in that price range but probably no silver. Teskey's used to make a decent saddle, but I just seen a ranch roper they made that I wouldn't put on a horse I hated....it was hideous and poorly built. Flat out sloppy.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Would it be cheaper to get one custom made? One of my friends got a custom paisley barrel saddle custom made near me, and all together with the matching tack it's around 3k.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure what Ink paid for hers, but Continental is reasonably priced from what I hear and you get what you want. Thing about a custom saddle is that you get what you want and if it ain't right, send it back. Plus they have good reveiws.

You can spend the same amount on a used Bobs and might have to sacrifice what you are looking for. Look up Bobs custom saddles...they are not cheap.

The earlier Chavez saddles are good, but from what I hear their quality is/was declining so I would be cautious there.

Depending on the level of shows you plan to show at you may be able to use a cowhorse or ranch type saddle that is clean.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL Thanks CowChick, but that's one I pulled off their website 

Here's what mine looks like:











I've got to add a few more coats of oil to darken it up a bit, but I'm really happy with the way it turned out. And it fits both of us like a dream! I paid just under 2000 for mine.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh I like it Ink

Im really wanting to start showing in te AQHA shows and I want something really classy, and fancy. I think I'll see how much this guy near me would charge, since there are a few specific details in the tooling and such I want and I know he is great at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

My favorite reining saddles are made by Billy Royal. Mine is the Billy Royal West Coast Reiner. Best one I've ever had. It's not as "showy" as what I think you're looking for but you might look at the BR show saddles. 

I bought mine used on Craig's list for less than half of list price and it was virtually like new.

Have fun shopping.... A new saddle is a fun thing!  




MangoRoX87 said:


> So, I'm saving up money for a new saddle. My price range is about $2000.
> I'm looking for a really nice quality reiner, semi quarter horse bars to fit my narrow gelding, square skirts, rough out hard seat, and silver edges. Preferably a darker leather with nice tooling. I found a picture of one that is to DIE for, but I can't figure out the brand of it for the life of me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

